# sleep study 95810-95811 - I tried posting this



## herrera4 (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried posting this in another forum-looking for any input thank you:

If we do 95810-95811 at a patients house is this billable?? im thinking no, but the comp associated with the equipment and techs used, said to use POS 11-any help is appreciated

Thanks


----------

